
Not Applicable: What Your Job Post Is Really Saying - 3stripe
https://where.coraline.codes/blog/not_applicable/
======
python-guy-vt
I hate job post jargon.

"Fast paced environment" == we give you more work than can be handled in an 8
hour day.

OK thanks, now I know not to apply.

------
tzs
> Finally, I suggested that if we reached the final round of hiring without
> any viable women or minorities in the selection pool, we should take this as
> an indication that we had not done a good job at outreach. We would start
> the recruiting process over, and try harder to attract diverse candidates.

Isn't that inviting a lawsuit?

Doing as she suggests would be pretty much admitting that they did not hire
any of the candidates who made it to the final round because they were all
male and white.

~~~
supreme_sublime
Coraline Ehmke is an ideologue.

>I had expressed dismay before at our hiring practices. It seemed that
whenever we had our monthly engineering all-hands meeting, the new hire
announcements featured three more young white guys. I felt that we could do
better.

> We had over three hundred applications, almost 75% of them from
> underrepresented minorities in tech. In the end, we filled all three of our
> positions with engineers from marginalized communities.

I'm quite curious what the job posting actually said.

What is hilarious about this, is this is the kind of thing that James Damore
actually suggested in his memo.

>We can make software engineering more people-oriented with pair programming
and more collaboration

Of course he wasn't really specifically referring to the recruitment side of
things, but the actual job.

------
peterchon
I think this is where mentorship is paramount to junior/entry level engineers.

------
haolez
Not exactly on topic, but what a cool domain name!

------
Paul_Dessert
"I had expressed dismay before at our hiring practices. It seemed that
whenever we had our monthly engineering all-hands meeting, the new hire
announcements featured three more young white guys. I felt that we could do
better."

So, because they are young, white males, you immediately dismissed them?

~~~
spaceheeder
In the next paragraph the author specifies that they were trying to attract a
wider cross-section of candidates. The hires wouldn't have been on-boarded if
they weren't the best candidates _who applied_ , but there's no way to know if
they were the best candidates _available_ when the signals sent by the job
postings disincentivize applicants along axes that do correlate to race or
gender but not to job performance. That's literally the entire point of the
article, as far as I understand it.

~~~
LennyCrop
It's best to ask yourself, does someone who reads a single line of an article
and sees that as the basis of the whole article a troll?

Please don't feed the trolls, they'll just move the goalposts and you'll be
arguing about something completely unrelated in a bit

~~~
Paul_Dessert
A troll? The author is a hypocrite and I'm calling her out. The words above
came directly from her article. And yes, I did read the entire thing.

If you don't see anything wrong with what she said/did, I feel sorry for you.

